# Skidbump bored?



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

Been busy this morning I see...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

Some people just can't let things go apparently. 

How long until I'm "waaahwahhh'd" elsewhere?


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

The fact that grown adults insist upon acting this way is amazing to me. It should pretty embarrassing really. It appears to be a small group that does it just so they actually have something to talk about elsewhere.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> The fact that grown adults insist upon acting this way is amazing to me. It should pretty embarrassing really. It appears to be a small group that does it just so they actually have something to talk about elsewhere.



pretty much

Also somewhat like a young kid messing with the neighbors dog to see how far he can push it before it bites.  In this case the 'bite' is a warning from a moderator of which they go and brag about to their friends.  What ensues is a brewhaha about the over moderating here.  Pretty pathetic


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> pretty much
> 
> Also somewhat like a young kid messing with the neighbors dog to see how far he can push it before it bites.  In this case the 'bite' is a warning from a moderator of which they go and brag about to their friends.  What ensues is a brewhaha about the over moderating here.  Pretty pathetic



You can be very mean.

Are there bylaws against bumping a thread that just happened to be started by someone that is not in "favor"?

I think it's cool to see some of the really good and entertaining threads that these people started.     It shows the good things about them to help temper the negativity.

There were some really good threads created by him..  He did participate and add positive information to the group...


just sayin...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

That's not the point dmc.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

yes bored..no snow...Bumped threads not for any other reason but sick of seeing just daily gear deals..could care less about GSS other than he filled forums.
Also spend majority of my time at TGR...Where there is freedom to say whats on your mind.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Also if you dont wnat it to happen again lock his threads..really dont see the issue but just sayin if it offends people to see them..lock em up


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> That's not the point dmc.



Really I think that is the point, are there rules against bumping a thread? 
Is he being disruptive?
Did Dork start this thread just for the sake of controversy?

Enquiring minds want to know. :lol:


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> That's not the point dmc.



Well what is the point then???


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Really I think that is the point, are there rules against bumping a thread?
> Is he being disruptive?
> Did Dork start this thread just for the sake of controversy?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know. :lol:



Yes thats a good question... someone do tell


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> That's not the point dmc.



I made a couple points...

The dude used to start some great threads..  Thats what suckered me into his steezy world.. sorry mad steezy...


It is ok to say "steeezy" still isn't it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

The point is that as Skidbump has admitted, he was bored and looking for an attention grab.  

Also created a convenient vehicle for certain individuals to crowbar in their crusade.

You won't catch me saying that I didn't think GSS had some great threads, he did.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

EDIT, nevermind, not worth it


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The point is that as Skidbump has admitted, he was bored and looking for an attention grab.
> 
> Also created a convenient vehicle for certain individuals to crowbar in their crusade.
> 
> You won't catch me saying that I didn't think GSS had some great threads, he did.



At the risk of sounding disrespectful to moderation...

Who cares?   No damage done..  Some great threads resurrected so you don't have to merge them..  

Sounds kinda pacifist and harmless to me..  

Unless you truly have it out for him on a personal level...  then I understand where your coming from.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Exactly.  It amazes me that grown adults can be such fan boys for a dude that has the internet persona of a 9 year old.  Even to go so far as to create entire websites just to discuss the huge injustice that has been brought onto him by the horrible, evil AZ moderators from hell. :lol:
> 
> I find the whole thing so sad that it's funny really.
> 
> Have fun discussing this over on your website Andy, I'm sure it'll get some discussion going for a few days at least.



wow... You really do hate him..   I understand...  

I'm not a fan boy..  I just think this place is better with his persona...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Exactly.  It amazes me that grown adults can be such fan boys for a dude that has the internet persona of a 9 year old.  Even to go so far as to create entire websites just to discuss the huge injustice that has been brought onto him by the horrible, evil AZ moderators from hell. :lol:
> 
> I find the whole thing so sad that it's funny really.
> 
> Have fun discussing this over on your website Andy, I'm sure it'll get some discussion going for a few days at least.



Too late... Now dont be editing my posts... that wouldn't be cool..


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> wow... You really do hate him..   I understand...
> 
> I'm not a fan boy..  I just think this place is better with his persona...



It has nothing to do with how I feel about the boy.

You are definitely a fan boy, no matter how many times you say you're not.  The fact that you can't let his banning drop and you rush to his defense at the drop of a hat makes you a fan boy.  It's okay to admit it, no use denying the truth.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Too late... Now dont be editing my posts... that wouldn't be cool..



Oh do you get extra GSS points at the fan boy website for catching one of my posts that I changed my mind on???


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> At the risk of sounding disrespectful to moderation...
> 
> Who cares?   No damage done..  Some great threads resurrected so you don't have to merge them..
> 
> ...



So, Skidbump bumping 'What are you up to this weekend' for a late August weekend was done for the purpose of resurrecting a great thread?   you really really believe that?  riiiiiiigghhtt


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

WOW!!!!  We really need some snow and skiing!!! 


NOW!!!!


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It has nothing to do with how I feel about the boy.
> 
> You are definitely a fan boy, no matter how many times you say you're not.  The fact that you can't let his banning drop and you rush to his defense at the drop of a hat makes you a fan boy.  It's okay to admit it, no use denying the truth.



Let me tip toe my way into this so we don't get a thread locked...  I hate when you guys says something and I take the time to respond and the threads locked...

I am not a fan boy of GSS...   I am a fan of what he is and what he represents to this community.  He's as much a part of this community as the granola cruncher or the stodgy weekdayer...

And Im a fan of bringing him back to this community because he adds to it..  He's sorry for overstepping his bounds..  He seriously wants to come back..


I'd rush to your defense as well if I thought you actually needed defending..  
I defend Greg all the time..  I'm no Greg fanboy...   I just like the dude...


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Sweet jesus...i think its time to all grow up...its only a forum and a kinda bland one at that..


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

If I wanted to read old threads, I'd use the search feature....or the page numbers at the bottom of a certain forum. 

This stuff was kinda  back relevant in September; now it's just weak. 

What makes it even more odd...and boarderline disturbing is most of the people making this stink are the same age as my parents. Ugh. Creepy. 

And for cripes sake...enough bitching about "freedom" and "rules". Last time I checked, the Constitution doesn't protect PRIVATE websites. Furthermore, I thought another website was set up to allow more "freedom" and "expression"? Why troll over here?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Oh do you get extra GSS points at the fan boy website for catching one of my posts that I changed my mind on???



wow...  you really do hate the guy...  

moderation driven by hate... I ALWAYS knew you guys moderated like that...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Even to go so far as to create entire websites just to discuss the huge injustice that has been brought onto him by the horrible, evil AZ moderators from hell.
> 
> I find the whole thing so sad that it's funny really.
> 
> .



Let's get one thing straight, no website was started to "discuss the huge injustice that has been brought onto him by the horrible, evil AZ moderators from hell." He just happened to be the straw, There were a number of things that happened not only here, but on other sights that  had me thinking about a site. The reason evil AZ moderators were discussed is simple, people were allowed to discuss it.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Bumped 1 full page to get rid of gear deals..GSS post was easy and would invoke the issue of a pretty dead site..Compared to some others


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> If I wanted to read old threads, I'd use the search feature....or the page numbers at the bottom of a certain forum.



Some people that post threads that have been already get discussed get those threads collapsed...

But only some people...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Sweet jesus...i think its time to all grow up...its only a forum and a kinda bland one at that..



There are numerous people who post here who very much enjoy it.  Myself included.

I specifically recall you saying that you would not like this place after the For Sale sign went down and GSS was banned.  So in your opinion, the only way for a forum to be entertaining is for their to be drama/controversy.

So sorry it falls below your drama queen standards.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Why not over moderate this and close it...Its just gonna get personal and post now..Kinda a preemptive strike.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Bumped 1 full page to get rid of gear deals..GSS post was easy and would invoke the issue of a pretty dead site..Compared to some others



There aren't any gear deals in this forum. Are you bumping based on what you see in "recent topics" or "list of topics since last visited"?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I defend Greg all the time..  I'm no Greg fanboy...   I just like the dude...



Very apparent.  I said essentially the same exact thing as Greg, yet somehow I'm 'mean'.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> There are numerous people who post here who very much enjoy it.  Myself included.
> 
> I specifically recall you saying that you would not like this place after the For Sale sign went down and GSS was banned.  So in your opinion, the only way for a forum to be entertaining is for their to be drama/controversy.
> 
> So sorry it falls below your drama queen standards.



Ouch..you dont know me and dont pretent to...
Been called alot of things but never a drama queen.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> There are numerous people who post here who very much enjoy it.  Myself included.
> 
> I specifically recall you saying that you would not like this place after the For Sale sign went down and GSS was banned.  So in your opinion, the only way for a forum to be entertaining is for their to be drama/controversy.
> 
> So sorry it falls below your drama queen standards.



I think many of the bumped posts were worthy of discussion and the drama didn't start until you guys jumped in with the fanboy stuff...

You guys seem to provoke a tad...  which is fine... but if you mess with the bull your gonna get the horns.... of something like that... i forget...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Very apparent.  I said essentially the same exact thing as Greg, yet somehow I'm 'mean'.



you are...  sorry... just my opinion..  You  think I'm a fanboy.. so whats the difference..?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I think many of the bumped posts were worthy of discussion and the drama didn't start until you guys jumped in with the fanboy stuff...
> 
> You guys seem to provoke a tad... which is fine... but if you mess with the bull your gonna get the horns.... of something like that... i forget...


 

I thought it you messed with the bull.  You got something else instead.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Ouch..you dont know me and dont pretent to...
> Been called alot of things but never a drama queen.



The ski crowd needs fanboys and drama queens..  one big web...


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> There aren't any gear deals in this forum. Are you bumping based on what you see in "recent topics" or "list of topics since last visited"?



Quick link to todays posts..every morning it just really 1 full page of daily  gear deals


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> At the risk of sounding disrespectful to moderation...
> 
> Who cares?   No damage done..  Some great threads resurrected so you don't have to merge them..
> 
> ...


How is "bump for effect" on a bunch of threads helpful to the community? What is meant by "bump for effect" other than the effect already discussed? Why not "bump because I'm bored and we need better discussion"? Freudian slip?



deadheadskier said:


> So, Skidbump bumping 'What are you up to this weekend' for a late August weekend was done for the purpose of resurrecting a great thread?   you really really believe that?  riiiiiiigghhtt


Exactly.

Epic has a policy that there is to be no public discussion about the decision of the mods to ban somebody. I swear that's overdue here....

Land of the free, yes. But there should be some limits of civility and respectability. As has been said over and over and over again, bored? There are options for juvenile venting, flaming, etc.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I thought it you messed with the bull.  You got something else instead.



Listen up.... 
I'll demonstrate just how to ignore someone..


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> The ski crowd needs fanboys and drama queens..  one big web...



Can we switch and i be fan boy you be drama queen???


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Quick link to todays posts..every morning it just really 1 full page of daily  gear deals



New Posts does not link to the Gear Deals.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Quick link to todays posts..every morning it just really 1 full page of daily  gear deals




Well you ended up clogging the misc forum with old posts. :roll:


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

severine said:


> How is "bump for effect" on a bunch of threads helpful to the community? What is meant by "bump for effect" other than the effect already discussed? Why not "bump because I'm bored and we need better discussion"? Freudian slip?



Well - you don't always win... 

I thought some of the threads were actually good..  and was going to post...

It may be that for that person the current topics were boring..  Im sure you've wished there were more interesting threads to post to at times...  I have..


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Can we switch and i be fan boy you be drama queen???



I'm both..


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Listen up....
> I'll demonstrate just how to ignore someone..


 
What did I ever do to you?

uke:

I'm hurt.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 3, 2009)

Is it just coincidence that as I read this whole thread I keep hearing Sondheim's lyrics?

Isn't it rich?
Are we a pair?
Me here at last on the ground,
You in mid-air.
Send in the clowns.

Isn't it bliss?
Don't you approve?
One who keeps tearing around,
One who can't move.
Where are the clowns?
Send in the clowns.

Just when I'd stopped opening doors,
Finally knowing the one that I wanted was yours,
Making my entrance again with my usual flair,
Sure of my lines,
No one is there.

Don't you love farce?
My fault I fear.
I thought that you'd want what I want.
Sorry, my dear.
But where are the clowns?
Quick, send in the clowns.
Don't bother, they're here.

Isn't it rich?
Isn't it queer,
Losing my timing this late
In my career?
And where are the clowns?
There ought to be clowns.
Well, maybe next year.


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Well - you don't always win...
> 
> I thought some of the threads were actually good..  and was going to post...
> 
> It may be that for that person the current topics were boring..  Im sure you've wished there were more interesting threads to post to at times...  I have..


So Labor Day weekend was something worthy of resurfacing? Honestly... you're deluding yourself if you truly believe this was done solely with the intention of livening things up around here (unless the intention was to provoke a thread like this).

More interesting threads are okay... but there are limits.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

severine said:


> New Posts does not link to the Gear Deals.



No but early morning whole page is daily gear deals..it doesnt go to that forum ,they are just todays post


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> No but early morning whole page is daily gear deals..it doesnt go to that forum ,they are just todays post



So you felt the weekend of 8/28-8/30 was so fabulous that it must be repeated? :roll:


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess i wanna be a fan boy..what is it i actually have to do???


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

severine said:


> So Labor Day weekend was something worthy of resurfacing? Honestly... you're deluding yourself if you truly believe this was done solely with the intention of livening things up around here (unless the intention was to provoke a thread like this).
> 
> More interesting threads are okay... but there are limits.



I didn't read the labor day thread.. 

I bumped a couple GSS threads: 
a: because I thought they would liven up the ski related conversation
b: because I wanted the haters to see that GSS can contribute some good stuff..  And would like to see him come back.
c: because I enjoy provoking the moderators.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

severine said:


> So you felt the weekend of 8/28-8/30 was so fabulous that it must be repeated? :roll:



He got lucky?


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

severine said:


> So you felt the weekend of 8/28-8/30 was so fabulous that it must be repeated? :roll:



Honestly..all i did was take all his posts in order and wanted to fill page with some thing other than daily gear deals...thats it..nothing more..He had the most and i believe one of his may have been first on "todays posts.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Also its not like i dragged up posts from last yr


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

How come you guys can't get over the fact that he's been banned? There's another forum where he posts; I can't wrap my brain around why old threads need to bumped on this website. It just boggles my mind. If you think he made good points, why not PM him on the other site and say so?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I think many of the bumped posts were worthy of discussion and the drama didn't start until you guys jumped in with the fanboy stuff...
> 
> You guys seem to provoke a tad...  which is fine... but if you mess with the bull your gonna get the horns.... of something like that... i forget...



As maybe one of the few members here who is well qualified to speak on the matter, bull bovines are not something with which to mess.

Handling a 2,300 lb animal can be tricky.  You need confidence.  Walk them to your dominant side whenever possible, keeping your dominant hand close to their head, even if they're well halter broken.  Keep the head up at all costs and steer their head in the direction you want them to walk.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> How come you guys can't get over the fact that he's been banned? There's another forum where he posts; I can't wrap my brain around why old threads need to bumped on this website. It just boggles my mind. If you think he made good points, why not PM him on the other site and say so?



Because this place is better with him... plain and simple..  it's funnier and livelier..   
Without him and others, it's just not as good..  And his banning represents something that some of us can't wrap our heads around as far as the "moderation" goes here...


----------



## Philpug (Nov 3, 2009)

This really shows a lack of character and is an insult to the people who give hours upon end to host this site.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> c: because I enjoy provoking the moderators.



fight the power dmc.  you're such a rebel.......


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> How come you guys can't get over the fact that he's been banned? There's another forum where he posts; I can't wrap my brain around why old threads need to bumped on this website. It just boggles my mind. If you think he made good points, why not PM him on the other site and say so?



If you dont like the fact the we have the ability to bump his threads then ask that the be locked


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Philpug said:


> This really shows a lack of character and is an insult to the people who give hours upon end to host this site.



wow... your right... sorry....  

Maybe we should put away a day like a holiday to honor their sacrifice...  :roll:


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> fight the power dmc.  you're such a rebel.......



I do have authority issues...  

At least i don't hide it...


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Philpug said:


> This really shows a lack of character and is an insult to the people who give hours upon end to host this site.



Well at least no ones threatened anyone yet.
I personally didnt want to insult anyone. If i did i apologize.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2009)

Mods, you keep reacting to the bumps. Shrug your shoulders and give it a "meh" and ignore it. You are feeding the fire. Ignore it and it will eventually go away.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Well at least no ones threatened anyone yet.
> I personally didnt want to insult anyone. If i did i apologize.



This can play out civilly..


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Mods, you keep reacting to the bumps. Shrug your shoulders and give it a "meh" and ignore it. You are feeding the fire. Ignore it and it will eventually go away.



This thread would've died after Greg added his comment..


----------



## Philpug (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Well at least no ones threatened anyone yet.
> I personally didnt want to insult anyone. If i did i apologize.


You actions differ than your words. By resurrecting the multitudes of threads that you did it was a complete slap in the face (i.e. insult) to the people running this site.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Mods, you keep reacting to the bumps. Shrug your shoulders and give it a "meh" and ignore it. You are feeding the fire. Ignore it and it will eventually go away.


This ftw.

By the way, there's zero mention of today's bump-a-thon and related commentary on Andy's dead-er then shit website.  Just saying


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> He's sorry for overstepping his bounds..  He seriously wants to come back..



He might want to come back, but he's sure as hell not really sorry. He's never apologized to me or anyone else here, namely Brian and Carrie with any true sincerity. He's not capable of it because he's socially retarded.



Glenn said:


> What makes it even more odd...and boarderline disturbing is most of the people making this stink are the same age as my parents. Ugh. Creepy.



:lol:



dmc said:


> I bumped a couple GSS threads:
> a: because I thought they would liven up the ski related conversation
> b: because I wanted the haters to see that GSS can contribute some good stuff..  And would like to see him come back.
> c: because I enjoy provoking the moderators.



Your list is out of order. The primary reason you guys do it is C.

There are a lot of things about GSS that I miss, but there are more that I don't.



skidbump said:


> Honestly..all i did was take all his posts in order and wanted to fill page with some thing other than daily gear deals...thats it..nothing more..He had the most and i believe one of his may have been first on "todays posts.



Honestly? Bullshit. Here's an idea. Why don't you get creative and start some new threads? And what are you talking about with the daily gear threads? Finally, like DHS said, what was the point of bumping an August weekend thread? The fact that all your posts included "bump for effect" proves you just wanted a reaction.

It actually makes sense that you guys that think it's funny or justifiable support someone as immature as GSS. You're not a lot different than him.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Because this place is better with him... plain and simple..  it's funnier and livelier..
> Without him and others, it's just not as good..



So why continue to post here? You know where he posts. Using your logic, where he's currently posting should "funnier and livelier" than AZ. I just don't see the need for rehashing things here. He's not coming back. 



dmc said:


> And his banning represents something that some of us can't wrap our heads around as far as the "moderation" goes here...



And publicly stiring the pot will accomplish what?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

I will turn this car. Right around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Again it was for only the reason stated..If yours was first it would have been 1 page of philplug.
I made my statement when he was banned and that was it.Also dmc is prob correct.If no one stepped in it would be over


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Philpug said:


> You actions differ than your words. By resurrecting the multitudes of threads that you did it was a complete slap in the face (i.e. insult) to the people running this site.



You need to think more about the community and less about the moderators...
This site is not about keeping moderators happy...

GSS would moderate here at the drop of a dime and ask nothing in return except mad steezy props..


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> You need to think more about the community and less about the moderators...
> This site is not about keeping moderators happy...
> 
> GSS would moderate here at the drop of a dime and ask nothing in return except mad steezy props..


 

Anyone says LEAD Balloon.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Mods, you keep reacting to the bumps. Shrug your shoulders and give it a "meh" and ignore it. You are feeding the fire. Ignore it and it will eventually go away.



Exactly. It is like kids acting out to get their parents attention. If it works, the behavior will continue. If it doesn't garner a reaction, it is less likely in the future.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> So why continue to post here? You know where he posts. Using your logic, where he's currently posting should "funnier and livelier" than AZ. I just don't see the need for rehashing things here. He's not coming back.




Because I believe this place is better with him... Just like it's better with you and even PUckIt..  We are all a part of this thing..   Get used to it...  I like AZ - But i like it better when people don't get excluded and don't try to oppress opinions that may seem a bit whacky..




Glenn said:


> And publicly stiring the pot will accomplish what?


It's brought his banning back to the conversation...


----------



## Philpug (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Again it was for only the reason stated..If yours was first it would have been 1 page of philplug.
> I made my statement when he was banned and that was it.Also dmc is prob correct.If no one stepped in it would be over



Wow, name calling, real class there too. This is what, 3rd grade?

You say you made your statement, and yet you keep talking and playing games like this.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> You need to think more about the community and less about the moderators...
> This site is not about keeping moderators happy...



You are 100% correct

Substitute GSS for moderator and the same holds true.  He didn't get that.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> You are 100% correct
> 
> Substitute GSS for moderator and the same holds true.  He didn't get that.



I think you should make GSS a moderator for one day and see how it goes... 

I bet it would be steezy...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> It's brought his banning back to the conversation...



And?


----------



## Philpug (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> You need to think more about the community and less about the moderators...
> This site is not about keeping moderators happy...
> 
> GSS would moderate here at the drop of a dime and ask nothing in return except mad steezy props..



It goes past the moderators, it goes to the people who run the site. Again a Moderator is to be "moderate", there is nothing GSS ever did here in "moderation". While he had a bunch of very good thread ideas, the good was outweighed by the noise.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Because I believe this place is better with him... Just like it's better with you and even PUckIt.. We are all a part of this thing.. Get used to it... I like AZ - But i like it better when people don't get excluded and don't try to oppress opinions that may seem a bit whacky..
> 
> 
> I knew you could not ignore me.  You love me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Wow, name calling, real class there too. This is what, 3rd grade?
> 
> You say you made your statement, and yet you keep talking and playing games like this.



Wow... Telling someone they're acting like a third grader...


----------



## Philpug (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> You are 100% correct
> 
> Substitute GSS for moderator and the same holds true.  He didn't get that.



Said much better than I did.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Mods, you keep reacting to the bumps. Shrug your shoulders and give it a "meh" and ignore it. You are feeding the fire. Ignore it and it will eventually go away.





Riverskier said:


> Exactly. It is like kids acting out to get their parents attention. If it works, the behavior will continue. If it doesn't garner a reaction, it is less likely in the future.



Easier said than done guys. I guess we supposed to just sit back like a bunch of chumps and let the fan boys giggle at us? I'd rather clearly point out the idiocy.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> Exactly. It is like kids acting out to get their parents attention. If it works, the behavior will continue. If it doesn't garner a reaction, it is less likely in the future.


 

This car is getting turned around now!  No ice cream!


----------



## Philpug (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Wow... Telling someone they're acting like a third grader...


You thinking maybe 4th? Or 2nd? Did I give him too much credit?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> dmc said:
> 
> 
> > Because I believe this place is better with him... Just like it's better with you and even PUckIt.. We are all a part of this thing.. Get used to it... I like AZ - But i like it better when people don't get excluded and don't try to oppress opinions that may seem a bit whacky..
> ...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Easier said than done guys. I guess we supposed to just sit back like a bunch of chumps and let the fan boys giggle at us? I'd rather clearly point out the idiocy.



your posts garner a lot more respect then the others..


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc;476544 
I dislike intensely - but i think you should post as part of the community.. 
 
It's about the fabric of the ski/board community...
 
Everyone watch Hotdog tonight...
I bet half those guys would get booted from AlpineZone...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You are not ignoring me!!!!! Just rascally rabbit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I think you should make GSS a moderator for one day and see how it goes...
> 
> I bet it would be steezy...



probably not, because unlike you, GSS had zero care or respect for this community.  Ultimately, that's why he's not here.  

You keep preaching community, community, it's all about the community brother, yet you go on crusade to support a completely selfish individual who only cares about himself, not the community.  It makes no sense dmc and renders your 'community philosophy' completely hollow.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> probably not, because unlike you, GSS had zero care or respect for this community.  Ultimately, that's why he's not here.
> 
> You keep preaching community, community, it's all about the community brother, yet you go on crusade to support a completely selfish individual who only cares about himself, not the community.  It makes no sense dmc and renders your 'community philosophy' completely hollow.



Maybe I see his contributions a bit differently then others..

If anything - I'm being selfish because I like him around..  I really think this place is better with him around..  I can't help it..  I'm a fanboy of the obnoxious, goofy, self deprecating skier character...  weather it be me, GSS or someone else...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

Get it right.  There is a space in there.  It is not PUckIt.  It is Puck It! God darn it!!!


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> He's never apologized to me or anyone else here, namely Brian and Carrie with any true sincerity. He's not capable of it because he's socially retarded.
> 
> It actually makes sense that you guys that think it's funny or justifiable support someone as immature as GSS. You're not a lot different than him.



What does he have to apologize for? This I simply don't understand. Anyone who puts their most private business on the internet for the entire world to see should expect people to comment on it. Personally I keep my private life private, as it should be. If I did put something deeply personal on the internet, especially a discussion forum, I would certainly be prepared for people to discuss it.

As to the second comment, I support GSS and that couldn't be further from the truth. I am NOTHING like GSS, but simply enjoyed his posts and felt he contributed a lot to this forum. It also seems to me he was banned largely for personal reasons which I don't support.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Maybe I see his contributions a bit differently then others..
> 
> If anything - I'm being selfish because I like him around.. I really think this place is better with him around.. I can't help it.. I'm a fanboy of the obnoxious, goofy, self deprecating skier character... weather it be me, GSS or someone else...


 

Sounding more and more like an elephant parade is about to break out!!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Easier said than done guys. I guess we supposed to just sit back like a bunch of chumps and let the fan boys giggle at us? I'd rather clearly point out the idiocy.



My daughter will lie down in the middle of the kitchen floor for any number of reasons. I'll ask her nicely to get up and move. Sometimes she does, sometime she doesn't. If she doesn't I can resort to threats about time outs and what not and then she'll start spinning around putting her feet on the cabinets etc. until I pick her up and put her in her room for a time-out. All mainly to get a rise out of me. Or I can ignore her and she'll get up in a couple minutes and go find something else to do since she isn't getting the reaction she wants from me.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> It also seems to me he was banned largely for personal reasons which I don't support.



Thats really what bugs me...  

But lets be careful here... don't want this bad boy locked...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Maybe I see his contributions a bit differently then others..
> 
> If anything - I'm being selfish because I like him around..  I really think this place is better with him around..  I can't help it..  I'm a fanboy of the obnoxious, goofy, self deprecating skier character...  weather it be me, GSS or someone else...



so, you really don't care about the community?  You only care about what's good for dmc.  

Somehow I'm not surprised.  I've come to expect hypocrisy from you.

Another example would be forum moderation.  You demand less moderation until you feel slighted in the least bit and then you throw a huge tantrum until your hero Greg swoops in to save you.

does dmc stand for 'Dis My Cake'?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> He might want to come back, but he's sure as hell not really sorry. He's never apologized to me or anyone else here, namely Brian and Carrie with any true sincerity. He's not capable of it because he's socially retarded.



If he apologizes and means it...  Can he come back?  

I think I know the answer...


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> What does he have to apologize for? This I simply don't understand. Anyone who puts their most private business on the internet for the entire world to see should expect people to comment on it. Personally I keep my private life private, as it should be. If I did put something deeply personal on the internet, especially a discussion forum, I would certainly be prepared for people to discuss it.


The information disseminated on the other board was not shared publicly. That was shared in confidence with a person who proclaimed that he cared at an emotional time; it was never meant to be public. The other thread that I know has been discussed at length that I initiated was more of a philosophical discussion based upon experience; it was not what it's been stated to be.

Consider your source.... and unless you've walked a mile in someone else's shoes, maybe you should keep your opinions on the matter to yourself unless asked explicitly. I can't imagine that ye are without sin... for if you are, feel free to cast some more stones.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> so, you really don't care about the community? You only care about what's good for dmc.
> 
> Somehow I'm not surprised. I've come to expect hypocrisy from you.
> 
> ...


 
I think it is more pot meet kettle situation for him.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> so, you really don't care about the community?  You only care about what's good for dmc.
> 
> Somehow I'm not surprised.  I've come to expect hypocrisy from you.
> 
> ...



wow...  I was admitting my hypocrisy...  I'll always be the first to admit it...

And trying to be nice to you...

And this is how your respond???  

You are so mean..  really...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

severine said:


> The information disseminated on the other board was not shared publicly. That was shared in confidence with a person who proclaimed that he cared at an emotional time; it was never meant to be public. The other thread that I know has been discussed at length that I initiated was more of a philosophical discussion based upon experience; it was not what it's been stated to be.
> 
> Consider your source.... and unless you've walked a mile in someone else's shoes, maybe you should keep your opinions on the matter to yourself unless asked explicitly. I can't imagine that ye are without sin... for if you are, feel free to cast some more stones.



I read some public stuff about this that downright embarrassed me - so much that i avoided the whole thing...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> wow... I was admitting my hypocrisy... I'll always be the first to admit it...
> 
> And trying to be nice to you...
> 
> ...


 

I thought you only loved me.:roll::roll:


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I thought you only loved me.:roll::roll:



See - now I'm trying to be cool and discuss this stuff and this guy just "dogs" my every move...

And I'm the bad guy....  

Come on moderators...


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> What does he have to apologize for? This I simply don't understand. Anyone who puts their most private business on the internet for the entire world to see should expect people to comment on it. Personally I keep my private life private, as it should be. If I did put something deeply personal on the internet, especially a discussion forum, I would certainly be prepared for people to discuss it.
> 
> As to the second comment, I support GSS and that couldn't be further from the truth. I am NOTHING like GSS, but simply enjoyed his posts and felt he contributed a lot to this forum. It also seems to me he was banned largely for personal reasons which I don't support.



I think we can all admit that was an error in judgment, and was most definitely the root cause of all this. In fact, the biggest mistake we made was not canning him then. But instead this team of "overmoderators" continually gave him the benefit of the doubt for a *long *time. It eventually got to the point where he thought he was so "good for ratings", he was immune to us taking any action so he continued to skirt the line.

The iwon't thing (despite being bullshit) was the point we said "one more chance". And we stuck to that. And then you go and read the things he posted about all of us on Andyzone including Carrie, and it's clear it was the right decision.

And GSS doesn't give a flying fuck about this community, one that is often based on face-to-face interactions out on the hill. AZ is more than just some message board (might be why Carrie felt comfortable reaching out during a difficult time). GSS only cared about AZ to the extent that it provided him a way to keep his mind occupied while he was alone at night in his stark apartment, or taking tombstone orders.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Thats really what bugs me...



So here's a million dollar question for you and the other guys who are all bent about why he got banned:

If he had said _"George W. was the greatest president evAr. I wish he was still in office"_

Would you still be such ardent supporters of him?


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> As maybe one of the few members here who is well qualified to speak on the matter, bull bovines are not something with which to mess.
> 
> Handling a 2,300 lb animal can be tricky.  You need confidence.  Walk them to your dominant side whenever possible, keeping your dominant hand close to their head, even if they're well halter broken.  Keep the head up at all costs and steer their head in the direction you want them to walk.



Does that "shaking hand and making strange sounds" trick work that Crocodile Dundee used on the water buffalo lying in the road?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think we can all admit that was an error in judgment, and was most definitely the root cause of all this. In fact, the biggest mistake we made was not canning him then. But instead this team of "overmoderators" continually gave him the benefit of the doubt for a *long *time. It eventually got to the point where he thought he was so "good for ratings", he was immune to us taking any action so he continued to skirt the line.
> 
> The iwon't thing (despite being bullshit) was the point we said "one more chance". And we stuck to that. And then you go and read the things he posted about all of us on Andyzone including Carrie, and it's clear it was the right decision.
> 
> And GSS doesn't give a flying fuck about this community, one that is often based on face-to-face interactions out on the hill. AZ is more than just some message board (might be why Carrie felt comfortable reaching out during a difficult time). GSS only cared about AZ to the extent that it provided him a way to keep his mind occupied while he was alone at night in his stark apartment, or taking tombstone orders.



wow... now I feel even more bad for him...   

I ignored the IWont stuff too...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> So here's a million dollar question for you and the other guys who are all bent about why he got banned:
> 
> If he had said _"George W. was the greatest president evAr. I wish he was still in office"_
> 
> Would you still be such ardent supporters of him?



yes... he's entitled to his opinion... AND I wouldn't respond because it's a clear violation of the AZ rules...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> You are so mean..  really...




a famous moderator er, um bouncer once said, "Be nice, until it's time, to not be nice."  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> See - now I'm trying to be cool and discuss this stuff and this guy just "dogs" my every move...
> 
> And I'm the bad guy....
> 
> Come on moderators...


 
You are not ignoring me!!!!!!!!!  Why should I be moderated  for what I am doing.  

Lady MacBeth, Me thinks thou doth protest too much???


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

puck it said:


> i will turn this car. Right around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



potd!!


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> a famous moderator er, um bouncer once said, "Be nice, until it's time, to not be nice."  :lol:



I was really trying to be civil and tip toe around you...

Make amends...  find the middle...  understand a bit more...  all that kinda stuff...


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Anyone says LEAD Balloon.



Does anyone remember laughter?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> You are not ignoring me!!!!!!!!!  Why should I be moderated  for what I am doing.
> 
> Lady MacBeth, Me thinks thou doth protest too much???



Don't you have anything better to do then follow me like a little dog??

Do I have to break out the collar?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

skidork said:


> been busy this morning i see...



potd


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> potd



potd


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Does that "shaking hand and making strange sounds" trick work that Crocodile Dundee used on the water buffalo lying in the road?



Only if you're Paul Hogan.  Actually, that trick was bullshit, because the whole problem was the frackin thing blocking the road.  So he got it to lie down, big deal.  It's still blocking the road.  He coulda shot it instead and had buffalo burgers.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Does anyone remember laughter?


 :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think we can all admit that was an error in judgment, and was most definitely the root cause of all this.
> <snip>
> And GSS doesn't give a flying fuck about this community, one that is often based on face-to-face interactions out on the hill. AZ is more than just some message board (might be why Carrie felt comfortable reaching out during a difficult time). GSS only cared about AZ to the extent that it provided him a way to keep his mind occupied while he was alone at night in his stark apartment, or taking tombstone orders.


I'll comment on this because I'm hoping to put this situation to bed, once and for all. Yes, I consider AZ to be much more than a message board, and I've said that many times before. I've met many people on here in person. It's a community, it was a safe haven, and a support system. Regardless of how you feel personally about internet forums, that was the reasoning behind why I reached out at one of the most difficult times in my life on here. Clearly, it was not the right thing to do and I regret it every day. HOWEVER what followed is not excusable by the fact that I opened up my heart on here and privately with members. And regardless of your feelings for what happened, every time the situation is brought up again, it makes it all that much harder to move on. Can't you at least respect that? Or have you never made a mistake and tried to make amends for it?

I know there are others on this board who genuinely sought support here during difficult times in their lives. Does that mean they should be ridiculed as well?



Greg said:


> And then you go and read the things he posted about all of us on Andyzone including Carrie, and it's clear it was the right decision.


...not to mention that much of that was stated while he was PMing me on Facebook asking me to have Greg un-ban him. Gives you some insight as to the mentality you're dealing with....


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> Only if you're Paul Hogan.  Actually, that trick was bullshit, because the whole problem was the frackin thing blocking the road.  So he got it to lie down, big deal.  It's still blocking the road.  He coulda shot it instead and had buffalo burgers.



ya know, I never thought about that.  Good point.

Maybe they slaughtered it off camera after it lied down... and had buffalo burgers then...


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> If he apologizes and means it...  Can he come back?
> 
> I think I know the answer...



You know what, D? I think it would be really awesome if GSS was somehow able to prove he was truly sorry, that he did intend to show even just a little respect towards me, and Brian and the rest of the mods, and that he wouldn't use AZ as an outlet to incessantly post drivel. I do miss some of the contributions he made and his enthusiasm.

The bottom line is he's not capable of any of that. Like many have said, he has no filter, and he's never matured past the age of 12 socially. There are real life issues there, and I feel a bit sorry for him. If any of you "crusaders" really cared about him, you would've asked him for his phone number and given him a call and see if he needs a friend to talk to.

Any apology he gives at this point would be completely transparent, and we'd all be back in this same spot again eventually. And requesting that he change his behavior would alter a lot of what you guys claim to like about him. Therefore, I think we all need to just get over it.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Don't you have anything better to do then follow me like a little dog??
> 
> Do I have to break out the collar?


 
Just humping your leg!!!!!!!


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Honestly? Bullshit. Here's an idea. Why don't you get creative and start some new threads? And what are you talking about with the daily gear threads? Finally, like DHS said, what was the point of bumping an August weekend thread? The fact that all your posts included "bump for effect" proves you just wanted a reaction.

It actually makes sense that you guys that think it's funny or justifiable support someone as immature as GSS. You're not a lot different than him. 

Well then i call your bullshit and raise you 2 bullshits..Every morning when i come to this site at arround 6ish i hit the Quick Links tab then the todays post tab and 80% of first page is Daily Gear Deals.Today i decided to fill first page with something different thats all it was .His post was first on page so it was just a random choice.As i said to Phil if his was first, his old posts would have filled it up  .If i offended anyone,To bad .I did not intent to .Yes i was bored.I dont have much in common with most here.I get to ski 100 plus days a yr.Most here do not.I come by to see if anything interesting is being posted.And i do it every day.If i have a question that i feel could be answered here i would post it here.Sometimes i do,sometime i dont.I dont look for trouble, never have,never will.

And as stated before if mods just let it go it would be old news.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> Only if you're Paul Hogan.  Actually, that trick was bullshit, because the whole problem was the frackin thing blocking the road.  So he got it to lie down, big deal.  It's still blocking the road.  He coulda shot it instead and had buffalo burgers.



Not sure how this train wreck of a thread got to Paul Hogan and buffalo burgers, and not going to read it to find out, but I like the direction it's going now.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Not sure how this train wreck of a thread got to Paul Hogan and buffalo burgers, and not going to read it to find out, but I like the direction it's going now.


 
Jocularity! Jocularity!


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Jocularity! Jocularity!



ahhh Bachhhhh...


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Well then i call your bullshit and raise you 2 bullshits..Every morning when i come to this site at arround 6ish i hit the Quick Links tab then the todays post tab and 80% of first page is Daily Gear Deals.Today i decided to fill first page with something different thats all it was .His post was first on page so it was just a random choice.As i said to Phil if his was first, his old posts would have filled it up  .If i offended anyone,To bad .I did not intent to .Yes i was bored.I dont have much in common with most here.I get to ski 100 plus days a yr.Most here do not.I come by to see if anything interesting is being posted.And i do it every day.If i have a question that i feel could be answered here i would post it here.Sometimes i do,sometime i dont.I dont look for trouble, never have,never will.
> 
> And as stated before if mods just let it go it would be old news.



Well, just look at that. Most people go directly to the *New Posts* link at the top, drill down through Quick Links. I'll fix that one too.

So maybe you did have a different motive, but surly you can understand why bumping all GSS posts with "bump for effect" would get such a reaction, no?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> You know what, D? I think it would be really awesome if GSS was somehow able to prove he was truly sorry, that he did intend to show even just a little respect towards me, and Brian and the rest of the mods, and that he wouldn't use AZ as an outlet to incessantly post drivel. I do miss some of the contributions he made and his enthusiasm.
> 
> The bottom line is he's not capable of any of that. Like many have said, he has no filter, and he's never matured past the age of 12 socially. There are real life issues there, and I feel a bit sorry for him. If any of you "crusaders" really cared about him, you would've asked him for his phone number and given him a call and see if he needs a friend to talk to.
> 
> Any apology he gives at this point would be completely transparent, and we'd all be back in this same spot again eventually. And requesting that he change his behavior would alter a lot of what you guys claim to like about him. Therefore, I think we all need to just get over it.



i guess I just don't know him as well as you guys...   Maybe I don't want to know him...


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

ya know, I've never tried quick links -> todays posts.  I always use new posts.  I didn't even realize all the gear deals were there..  Live and learn.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Well, just look at that. Most people go directly to the *New Posts* link at the top, drill down through Quick Links. I'll fix that one too.
> 
> So maybe you did have a different motive, but surly you can understand why bumping all GSS posts with "bump for effect" would get such a reaction, no?



Yes i see that, but i think if mods just let it go it would be just what it started at..I was bored..Nothing more nothing less


Im out,must go do a job

pat


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> You know what, D? I think it would be really awesome if GSS was somehow able to prove he was truly sorry, that he did intend to show even just a little respect towards me, and Brian and the rest of the mods, and that he wouldn't use AZ as an outlet to incessantly post drivel. I do miss some of the contributions he made and his enthusiasm.
> 
> The bottom line is he's not capable of any of that. Like many have said, he has no filter, and he's never matured past the age of 12 socially. There are real life issues there, and I feel a bit sorry for him. If any of you "crusaders" really cared about him, you would've asked him for his phone number and given him a call and see if he needs a friend to talk to.
> 
> Any apology he gives at this point would be completely transparent, and we'd all be back in this same spot again eventually. And requesting that he change his behavior would alter a lot of what you guys claim to like about him. Therefore, I think we all need to just get over it.




Time to Move on  and stretch and grow . 
This whole scenario is tired , old and frankly a Freudian  3 ring circus. 

I hope that all of OUR LIVES  are more enriched than making any internet  forum the central purpose of our collective existance . So lets all take a deep breath and MOVE ON 

Douglas will survive , posting on the net IS NOT REAL LIFE  and he will eventually develop


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> ya know, I've never tried quick links -> todays posts.  I always use new posts.  I didn't even realize all the gear deals were there..  Live and learn.



I bet you're all bummed about all the missed chances to be a gear whore on the cheap, now, amiright?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> ya know, I've never tried quick links -> todays posts. I always use new posts. I didn't even realize all the gear deals were there.. Live and learn.


 

Who would have thunk it!!!!


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 3, 2009)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for not closing this thread..


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

severine said:


> I'll comment on this because I'm hoping to put this situation to bed, once and for all. Yes, I consider AZ to be much more than a message board, and I've said that many times before. I've met many people on here in person. It's a community, it was a safe haven, and a support system. Regardless of how you feel personally about internet forums, that was the reasoning behind why I reached out at one of the most difficult times in my life on here. Clearly, it was not the right thing to do and I regret it every day. HOWEVER what followed is not excusable by the fact that I opened up my heart on here and privately with members. *And regardless of your feelings for what happened, every time the situation is brought up again, it makes it all that much harder to move on. Can't you at least respect that?* Or have you never made a mistake and tried to make amends for it?
> 
> I know there are others on this board who genuinely sought support here during difficult times in their lives. Does that mean they should be ridiculed as well?
> 
> ...not to mention that much of that was stated while he was PMing me on Facebook asking me to have Greg un-ban him. Gives you some insight as to the mentality you're dealing with....



I would like to ask everyone to please re-read what Carrie posted here. Then read it again. She's the one that has to suffer and relive all this each time a GSS crusade comes up. So stop feeling sorry for GSS; he's not the victim here.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Who brought it up?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> a Freudian 3 ring circus.


 

I knew the elephant parade was coming to town
.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Who brought it up?



Come on, D...... :roll:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Thanks for not closing this thread..


 
It is almost shut though.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Come on, D...... :roll:



ooops...  I just reread the thread...  sorry...

(now let Puck It put some lame picture in here)


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> ooops... I just reread the thread... sorry...
> 
> (now let Puck It put some lame picture in here)


 
How's this?  Hope the pix are not too big for you!!!!!






That is one lame ass!!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Let's get one thing straight, no website was started to "discuss the huge injustice that has been brought onto him by the horrible, evil AZ moderators from hell." He just happened to be the straw, There were a number of things that happened not only here, but on other sights that  had me thinking about a site. The reason evil AZ moderators were discussed is simple, people were allowed to discuss it.



You keep telling yourself that, no one is buying it.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You keep telling yourself that, no one is buying it.



Believe what you want, it's the truth.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Believe what you want, it's the truth.



Not worth it dude...   really...

You message board it actually good..  Lots of good posters from here - good posts...

And nobodies commenting on this thread... so thats a good thing...


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> I bet you're all bummed about all the missed chances to be a gear whore on the cheap, now, amiright?



I went though my gear whore phase... Not only with ski gear, but computer and radio gear also.  My gear whore days have been suspended now that the wife is not working...  I sometimes have to sit on my hands not to click on stuff... but I've been doing OK...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> Only if you're Paul Hogan. Actually, that trick was bullshit, because the whole problem was the frackin thing blocking the road. So he got it to lie down, big deal. It's still blocking the road. He coulda shot it instead and had buffalo burgers.


 

Forgot this lame ass one!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Not worth it dude...   really...
> 
> You message board it actually good..  Lots of good posters from here - good posts...
> 
> And nobodies commenting on this thread... so thats a good thing...



DMC, I know that. That's why I only said what I did. Guess he needs to say it to make himself feel good,.. If anyone needs it......


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive seen the words fuck and shit used numerous times on this thread. Is that now ok?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Ive seen the words fuck and shit used numerous times on this thread. Is that now ok?



It really depends...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> It really depends...




On what?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> On what?



your status...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> It really depends...


 

Like these?


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Ive seen the words fuck and shit used numerous times on this thread. Is that now ok?



As the admin, I can't post whatever I want.  I only curse on here for emphasis from time to time and I don't make a habit of it.

And we have let some shits and F-bombs slide in the past. We're not the big evil empire you would love us to be so you can validate the need for your Andyzone. But I get it. The anti-establishment bandwagon is where the "cool" kids like to hang...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Like these?



So how is it OK for GSS to get banned for being a total douche but this guy dogs me like a little bitch that he is...

WTF?

If i was someone else.  You guys would be all over him right now...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> As the admin, I can't post whatever I want.  I only curse on here for emphasis from time to time and I don't make a habit of it.
> 
> And we have let some shits and F-bombs slide in the past. We're not the big evil empire you would love us to be so you can validate the need for your Andyzone. But I get it. The anti-establishment bandwagon is where the "cool" kids like to hang...



Do you really want to get into it with me about this Andyzone crap? Think about it.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Do you really want to get into it with me about this Andyzone crap? Think about it.



Is that a threat? Seems like you need the exposure... :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> As the admin, I can't post whatever I want.  I only curse on here for emphasis from time to time and I don't make a habit of it.
> 
> And we have let some shits and F-bombs slide in the past. We're not the big evil empire you would love us to be so you can validate the need for your Andyzone. But I get it. The anti-establishment bandwagon is where the "cool" kids like to hang...


 




http://www.reconnections.net/The-Evil-Empire.gif


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> DMC, I know that. That's why I only said what I did. Guess he needs to say it to make himself feel good,.. If anyone needs it......



There is absolutely nothing about your site that makes me feel good.  You can keep telling the same stupid lie all you want.  It's not too hard for anyone to figure out why you started the site, and why it continues to get any attention (if it even does, could be shut down for all I know).  You can stop your silly game, I don't buy it.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> There is absolutely nothing about your site that makes me feel good.



You mean a place that brings the worst out in people isn't your idea of fun?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Is that a threat? Seems like you need the exposure... :lol:



No, it's not a threat and no I'm not looking for exposure. I did not bring it up, you and bvibert keep on bringing it up. You poke me, eventually I'll  swipe back. Even if I don't agree with everything, I have been respectful of you and your site, I would expect the same courtesy.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Is that a threat? Seems like you need the exposure... :lol:


 
I had a good one for the "exposure" but I will keep it G-rated.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I have been respectful of you and your site



All I'm gonna say is bullshit on that one.  Nice try dude.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> There is absolutely nothing about your site that makes me feel good.  You can keep telling the same stupid lie all you want.  It's not too hard for anyone to figure out why you started the site, and why it continues to get any attention (if it even does, could be shut down for all I know).  You can stop your silly game, I don't buy it.




wow....  It's actually a good site.. lots of dialog..  open political discussion..

Come join..  There's room for more then one msg board...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> All I'm gonna say is bullshit on that one.  Nice try dude.



-1


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> So how is it OK for GSS to get banned for being a total douche but this guy dogs me like a little bitch that he is...
> 
> WTF?
> 
> If i was someone else.  You guys would be all over him right now...



actually I took that as just more jocularity...  Nothing personal...  sorta like the stuff I've been posting in this thread...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> actually I took that as just more jocularity...  Nothing personal...  sorta like the stuff I've been posting in this thread...



One picture... cool...

But this little guy has to post a picture after everyone of my posts..  and thats just friggin lame...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> actually I took that as just more jocularity... Nothing personal... sorta like the stuff I've been posting in this thread...


 
I missed that. When did he post that?  No sense of humor in that boy.  What so ever!!!

We should throw him one of these before he loses it completely.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> All I'm gonna say is bullshit on that one.  Nice try dude.



Dude, in school were you head of the debating team? I see you're an old pro at this. What's next, you don't agree with me so, you give me da boot. :???:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> One picture... cool...
> 
> But this little guy has to post a picture after everyone of my posts.. and thats just friggin lame...


 

I'm a hound dog.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

I am bored.  Can anyone tell?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I'm a hound dog.



And you guys think GSS acts childish?!?!?

i'm done with this game...   Can't contribute when I'm being dogged...


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> No, it's not a threat and no I'm not looking for exposure. I did not bring it up, you and bvibert keep on bringing it up. You poke me, eventually I'll  swipe back. Even if I don't agree with everything, I have been respectful of you and your site, I would expect the same courtesy.



By questioning the curse thing, you knew exactly the sort of response you'd get from me, so you did sorta bring it up.

From what I've seen, I will say you haven't really badmouthed AZ over other than disagreeing with the philosophy of how we do things. I think capitalizing on the situation and initially almost modeling the site after AZ was a bit shady, but hey, you saw an opportunity and went for it. I hope it's everything you hoped it would be.



dmc said:


> wow....  It's actually a good site.. lots of dialog..  open political discussion..
> 
> Come join..  There's room for more then one msg board...



I visit from time to time mostly out of morbid curiosity, but I won't post. I see a lot of ugly over there and it's just not for me.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> And you guys think GSS acts childish?!?!?
> 
> i'm done with this game... Can't contribute when I'm being dogged...


 

You should get one these for your PC.






Are we done?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> You should get one these for your PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

Everybody is welcome.  Thank you very much.  The knockout punch.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Everybody is welcome.  Thank you very much.  The knockout punch.



well done... once again...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> By questioning the curse thing, you knew exactly the sort of response you'd get from me, so you did sorta bring it up.



I have always enjoyed raising an eyebrow, I'll be first to admit it. Now, I am in a little difficult position as my site, by the way it's nschat.net not andyzone, is a sticking point for you. Do I change the ways I normally post or do I continue with the possibility that it will be taken out of context. I've kind of went down the middle, even with this thread I tried not to get too involved, but you and bvibert are the ones that kept on brining up my site. 

OK, trying to get back on track. It was a couple of months ago that you PM'd me about my use of the word fuck, it was a mistake on my part and I quickly changed it. That is why I was surprised when I saw you use it and asked about it. It was no free speech issue it was no trying to push my site. It was a simple question since in the past you gave me crap about it. So now you tell me, do I change my posting style from what it has always been because you and bvibert are suddenly all sensitve?




Greg said:


> From what I've seen, I will say you haven't really badmouthed AZ over other than disagreeing with the philosophy of how we do things. I think capitalizing on the situation and initially almost modeling the site after AZ was a bit shady, but hey, you saw an opportunity and went for it. I hope it's everything you hoped it would be.



You couldn't be more wrong. I did not try to capitalize on anything. Unlike you, I am not trying to make resort management happy and generate ad revenue. I am looking to give people a forum where they can freely express themselves with out being pressured by mods and other about what they say. I was actually reluctant to start the site, I know it could be a pain in the butt. The straw that did get me starting the site is you and you're treatment of GSS. No secret, I was always for banning the butt hole for some of the things he did here, I thought he was very disruptive. However, to ban him for his thoughts on a valid argument to me was just total crap. Yes, you can say he broke forum policy on politics, but isn't a thread on 911 a political thread. Greg as you stated, he didn't get banned for that one instance, that was just the last straw. I didn't start my forum because of that banning, I didn't start it because of GSS, I didn't even start it because of AlpineZones over moderation. I started it because of some of the shit I saw happening on a number of forums. I started it because of censorship and controlling admins I saw on a number of different forums. And it doesn't just amount to cursing, or saying anything you want to say, I could even understand that being moderated. It amounts to selective moderation. Which I see here as well as other sites. So, no, my site is not an answer to Alpinezone specifically, no it is not a support site for GSS. As you stated, it came out of a "last straw" scenerio. And GSS being banned from here was that straw. If anything, I try to steer talk away from that on my site.




Greg said:


> I visit from time to time mostly out of morbid curiosity, but I won't post. I see a lot of ugly over there and it's just not for me.



Mordbid curiosity, cute, so you've judged this site as being worthless, I could understand that coming from you. Guess for some it's not.

OK, bvibert, hurry up and pull out the BS flag. Or maybe this time you'll surprise us and actually come back with an intelligent response.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

Now you guys got me riled, as an FYI, there is one thing and only one thing that I ever moderated on my site. That is something that GSS said about Carrie, did it out of respect for her cause I thing she's one hell of a woman.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I have always enjoyed raising an eyebrow, I'll be first to admit it. Now, I am in a little difficult position as my site, by the way it's nschat.net not andyzone, is a sticking point for you. Do I change the ways I normally post or do I continue with the possibility that it will be taken out of context. I've kind of went down the middle, even with this thread I tried not to get too involved, but you and bvibert are the ones that kept on brining up my site.
> 
> OK, trying to get back on track. It was a couple of months ago that you PM'd me about my use of the word fuck, it was a mistake on my part and I quickly changed it. That is why I was surprised when I saw you use it and asked about it. It was no free speech issue it was no trying to push my site. It was a simple question since in the past you gave me crap about it. So now you tell me, do I change my posting style from what it has always been because you and bvibert are suddenly all sensitve?
> 
> ...



Okay.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I have always enjoyed raising an eyebrow, I'll be first to admit it. Now, I am in a little difficult position as my site, by the way it's nschat.net not andyzone, is a sticking point for you. Do I change the ways I normally post or do I continue with the possibility that it will be taken out of context. I've kind of went down the middle, even with this thread I tried not to get too involved, but you and bvibert are the ones that kept on brining up my site.
> 
> OK, trying to get back on track. It was a couple of months ago that you PM'd me about my use of the word fuck, it was a mistake on my part and I quickly changed it. That is why I was surprised when I saw you use it and asked about it. It was no free speech issue it was no trying to push my site. It was a simple question since in the past you gave me crap about it. So now you tell me, do I change my posting style from what it has always been because you and bvibert are suddenly all sensitve?
> 
> ...



Sure dude, what ever you say.  The few times that I've visited andyzone a thread about alpinezone has been the top discussion, way to steer talk away from it, nice work.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't flatter yourself...


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2009)

I haven't read andyzee's site for one reason, and one only- search results:

*No posts were found because the word ctenidae is not contained in any post.*

Seriously. I need better enemies.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> What's next, you don't agree with me so, you give me da boot. :???:



You'd like people to think that's the way we operate here, those who are actually willing to use their heads will know that's not true.

Nice try to take a little shot at me, well actually it wasn't all that nice of a try, but I do give you some credit for the effort.


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I haven't read andyzee's site for one reason, and one only- search results:
> 
> *No posts were found because the word ctenidae is not contained in any post.*
> 
> Seriously. I need better enemies.



I think it's more because no one can remember how to spell your damned stupid name.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> I think it's more because no one can remember how to spell your damned stupid name.



I tried all the standard misspellings, too.
Really, though, who wants stupid enemies? I try to set the bar a little higher, so  disrupting their nefarious plans at world domination is more of a challenge. Otherwise, it's really not worth getting out of bed in the morning, you know?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sure dude, what ever you say.  The few times that I've visited andyzone a thread about alpinezone has been the top discussion, way to steer talk away from it, nice work.



So what you're saying is I should moderate more and keep people from talking about AlpineZone? Should I just make all talk about Alpinezone off limits. Greg talk to your boy and straighten him out please. He's doing his best to give me a soapbox, something I really don't want to do.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You'd like people to think that's the way we operate here, those who are actually willing to use their heads will know that's not true.



We're Evil! If you don't agree with us or if you criticize a ski area that advertises here, we'll ban your ass!!!! Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship.

*Bwah-hah-hah-hah...*

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:












:roll:


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> So what you're saying is I should moderate more and keep people from talking about AlpineZone? Should I just make all talk about Alpinezone off limits. Greg talk to your boy and straighten him out please. He's doing his best to give me a soapbox, something I really don't want to do.



Don't change a thing Andy. You've got a real formula for success already going over there... :beer:


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> We're Evil! If you don't agree with us or if you criticize a ski area that advertises here, we'll ban your ass!!!! Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship.
> 
> *Bwah-hah-hah-hah...*
> 
> ...



You forgot the "if we don't like your attitude, we'll ban your ass"

And 

"if you don't like DMB, we'll ban your ass"


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2009)

This thread delivers!  192 posts in less than 12 hours?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

damn there is an alpine zone thread over there... sorry.. i stand corrected...


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> You forgot the "if we don't like your attitude, we'll ban your ass"
> 
> And
> 
> "if you don't like DMB, we'll ban your ass"



Indeed. Luckily DHS paid me handsomely into allowing Grateful Dead discussion here. If I had my way that crap would be black-listed too.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

what about Phish discussion?


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> what about Phish discussion?



That has to remain in the private Phish forum.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Luckily DHS paid me handsomely into allowing Grateful Dead discussion here. If I had my way that crap would be black-listed too.



must have pained you to author the truckin' up to Killington thread.  :lol:


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Luckily DHS paid me handsomely into allowing Grateful Dead discussion here. If I had my way that crap would be black-listed too.



How about Panic or Phish?

So I was laughing my ass off during the SIRIUS Phish broadcast... Between sets they took phone calls and every other call ended with "WIDESPREAD PANIC SUCKS - BABA BOOEY"...

that title used to go to DMB..  back in the day...


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> How about Panic or Phish?
> 
> So I was laughing my ass off during the SIRIUS Phish broadcast... Between sets they took phone calls and every other call ended with "WIDESPREAD PANIC SUCKS - BABA BOOEY"...
> 
> that title used to go to DMB..  back in the day...



There's a Widespread Panic subforum in the Phish forum. Didn't you get the special invite?


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I tried all the standard misspellings, too.
> Really, though, who wants stupid enemies? I try to set the bar a little higher, so  disrupting their nefarious plans at world domination is more of a challenge. Otherwise, it's really not worth getting out of bed in the morning, you know?



Pff.. I'm cut from totally different cloth.  I enjoy the domination over a completely outmatched adversary and revel in their lack of ability.  I'd be highly annoyed by enemies posing a challenge that required even minor exertion or effort on my part.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> There's a Widespread Panic subforum in the Phish forum. Didn't you get the special invite?



I later found out it's the Phantasy Tour guys...

I haven't been on a Phish board in years...  Since news:rec.music.phish

i used to be on a bbs out of CT called Terapin Station... I think the guy went onto to run the GOTVs


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> Pff.. I'm cut from totally different cloth.  I enjoy the domination over a completely outmatched adversary and revel in their lack of ability.  I'd be highly annoyed by enemies posing a challenge that required even minor exertion or effort on my part.



This is why they'll never let you into the Justice League. Well, that and the bestiality thing.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> This thread delivers!  192 posts in less than 12 hours?



It really has evolved quite nicely. See? Some clean and overmoderated banter doesn't hurt you.

:evil: Step into the light!!!!! :evil:

*AlpineZona 4 Life!*


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> So what you're saying is I should moderate more and keep people from talking about AlpineZone? Should I just make all talk about Alpinezone off limits. Greg talk to your boy and straighten him out please. He's doing his best to give me a soapbox, something I really don't want to do.



There you go putting words in my mouth again, nice try.  You're the one who said you try to steer discussion away from AZ, I was just pointing out what an awesome job you're doing.

BTW, I'm not trying to give you a soapbox, you've already built your own.  If anyone is listening or not is the question...


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> *AlpineZona 4 Life!*



Did Greg accidently hit the SAP button?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> It really has evolved quite nicely. See? Some clean and overmoderated banter doesn't hurt you.



You guys did good... For the most part...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> We're Evil! If you don't agree with us or if you criticize a ski area that advertises here, we'll ban your ass!!!! Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship. Censorship.
> 
> *Bwah-hah-hah-hah...*
> 
> ...



Sweet, you don't have a leg to stand on in the discussion/debate area so your stoop to bviberts level. Did you guys play together as kids? What's next?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> \
> 
> BTW, I'm not trying to give you a soapbox, you've already built your own.  If anyone is listening or not is the question...



Which you say you don't care about but continue to express your feelings about it..

Like it or not - people are using Andy's MSG Board...  And it's a fun place to waste some time..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> i used to be on a bbs out of CT called Terapin Station... I think the guy went onto to run the GOTVs



Bob Kennedy?  Ken Hayes?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Bob Kennedy?  Ken Hayes?



I think it was Ken but I'm not %100 sure...  I'll find out...
it was way before Al Gore invented the interent...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Like it or not - people are using Andy's MSG Board...  And it's a fun place to waste some time..



Good for andyzone, but that doesn't change the reason that the site was started in the first place; to bash alpinezone, and to give the GSS fanboys a forum to bitch on.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> What's next?



Sure. Why not:






















I hope I didn't just steal all your bandwidth. God knows that would be a disservice to the hundreds, perhaps thousands of members looking to express themselves without fear of retribution from evil AZ moderators.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Sweet, you don't have a leg to stand on in the discussion/debate area so your stoop to bviberts level. Did you guys play together as kids? What's next?



That's because there's nothing to debate.  We know your game Andy, you're not fooling anyone, never were.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Good for andyzone, but that doesn't change the reason that the site was started in the first place; to bash alpinezone, and to give the GSS fanboys a forum to bitch on.



I think it was started as a place where the perceived subjective moderating was not present and people could talk about it(you) without having threads dropped..

most people post in both places..  

You really should stop with the fanboy thing...  We could say your a Greg fanboy.    
i think it was less about GSS and more about some of the moderation choices made.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> We could say your a Greg fanboy.



He is my fanboy. :lol:


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

i remember when this was fun...


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Good for andyzone, but that doesn't change the reason that the site was started in the first place; to bash alpinezone, and to give the GSS fanboys a forum to bitch on.



I haven't commented on any of this so far because I don't know many of the sorid details and frankly, I don't really care.

That being said, you're just plain wrong about this.  Maybe that was the initial intent, I don't know and don't care, but to say or imply that that's all that goes on in his forum is just as accurate as saying that all that goes on here is Sundown bump threads.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> How about Panic or Phish?
> 
> So I was laughing my ass off during the SIRIUS Phish broadcast... Between sets they took phone calls and every other call ended with "WIDESPREAD PANIC SUCKS - BABA BOOEY"...
> 
> that title used to go to DMB..  back in the day...



how about a sub-forum for all things warren (allmans, dead, mule, solo)?


----------



## Philpug (Nov 3, 2009)

Heh. Just checking in to see that the thread hasn't changed.and it hasn't. 

He's gone, boys. It is the way it is, buh-by.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

OK, for now, since you guys can't seem to muster up the energy for an intelligent discussion. I'll stop before it degrades to nothing but juvenile chatter. But before I go,


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I think it was Ken but I'm not %100 sure... I'll find out...
> it was way before Al Gore invented the interent...


 
You are a closet Conservative.  This is why you are so angry.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I haven't commented on any of this so far because I don't know many of the sorid details and frankly, I don't really care.
> 
> That being said, you're just plain wrong about this.  Maybe that was the initial intent, I don't know and don't care, but to say or imply that that's all that goes on in his forum is just as accurate as saying that all that goes on here is Sundown bump threads.



I didn't say that was all that went on there, but it is why it was started, and the few times I've checked out over there alpinezone was the main topic of discussion.  That's all I said.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> You are a closet Conservative.  This is why you are so angry.



huh? whats that all about?


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> i remember when this was fun...



The one with the Sundown backdrop was your best work.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> OK, for now, since you guys can't seem to muster up the energy for an intelligent discussion. I'll stop before it degrades to nothing but juvenile chatter.



Thank goodness. I'll be able to rest easy tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> OK, for now, since you guys can't seem to muster up the energy for an intelligent discussion. I'll stop before it degrades to nothing but juvenile chatter.



You mean as opposed to all the intelligent bullshit that goes on over on your precious forum?? :lol: :lol:

There's nothing to discuss Andy, we know why you started the site, so why not just admit it and stop the games?  Your supposed excuses for starting the forum don't cut it with me.  What else is there to discuss?


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You mean as opposed to all the intelligent bullshit that goes on over on your precious forum?? :lol: :lol:



The "Anyone see my lame ass pictures?" thread is epic.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I haven't commented on any of this so far because I don't know many of the sorid details and frankly, I don't really care.
> 
> That being said, you're just plain wrong about this.  Maybe that was the initial intent, I don't know and don't care, but to say or imply that that's all that goes on in his forum is just as accurate as saying that all that goes on here is Sundown bump threads.



To be fair, winter hasn't started yet.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You mean as opposed to all the intelligent bullshit that goes on over on your precious forum?? :lol: :lol:




Dude... WTF?  We talk about more then you...  You can't judge something by just checking in once..  It's like saying Connecticut sucks when you've only seen Bridgeport.  

We talk about politics, censorship, the economy, music...  We talk about skiing..  Goofy stuff too... And some of the more engaging people from AZ post there..  Some people from the KMart board post there too..  

It's really not that bad..


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> The "Anyone see my lame ass pictures?" thread is epic.



Actually, it's getting there.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I think it was started as a place where the perceived subjective moderating was not present and people could talk about it(you) without having threads dropped..
> 
> most people post in both places..
> 
> ...



Because that would be SO much worse than all the other things you say about me?  In case you haven't figured it out I'll spell it out for you; I don't give a flying fuck what you think about me, your opinions hold no value for me.  

Congratulations on being brain washed by andy if you really think that andyzone wasn't started because of GSS. :lol:

The only reason I even posted in this thread was to have a little fun.  I figure everyone always has such a good time doing it at my expense all the time, why not give it a try myself.

You know what, it's not really all that much fun, I'm still trying to figure out why you guys get off on it so much.  Oh well, I guess it's just not for me.  Now I'm done, I have some more work to get done.

Have a splendid evening over on andyzone.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> The "Anyone see my lame ass pictures?" thread is epic.



  I'm enjoying the crap out if it...  It is a place where i can really f with puckit when he comes after me...  and not involve AZ..

Thats gotta count for something...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> The "Anyone see my lame ass pictures?" thread is epic.


 

Hey, that is not very nice.  I thought I was helping out!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'm enjoying the crap out if it... It is a place where i can really f with puckit when he comes after me... and not involve AZ..
> 
> Thats gotta count for something...


 

uke:Who is f-ing with who?


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'm enjoying the crap out if it...  It is a place where i can really f with puckit when he comes after me...  and not involve AZ..
> 
> Thats gotta count for something...





Puck it said:


> uke:Who is f-ing with who?



Indeed. Sorry for overmoderating, but keep it over there please.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

My, what we have grown into..Only been gone for a few hours and almost doubled in size.

You know if it was mid winter this threat would have died at around 8AM


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Because that would be SO much worse than all the other things you say about me?  In case you haven't figured it out I'll spell it out for you; I don't give a flying fuck what you think about me, your opinions hold no value for me.
> 
> Congratulations on being brain washed by andy if you really think that andyzone wasn't started because of GSS. :lol:
> 
> ...



Dude...    I called you a tool... sorry... but really... you've hardly been nice - even when met in person you barely said a word..  I get it..  I pissed off your friend Steven or whoever a million years ago in a heated political thread...  

I don't care that my opinion holds any value to you... why would I?

I aint goin anywhere... So get used to me being around...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Sorry for overmoderating, but keep it over there please.



you bet!


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'm enjoying the crap out if it...  It is a place where i can really f with puckit when he comes after me...  and not involve AZ..
> 
> Thats gotta count for something...





Puck it said:


> uke:Who is f-ing with who?



You guys have an odd definition of "fun." But, so be it. 

A smelly freeheeling drummer and a lame-ass photographer walk into a bar.

You'd think one of them would have ducked...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Dude... WTF?  We talk about more then you...  You can't judge something by just checking in once..  It's like saying Connecticut sucks when you've only seen Bridgeport.
> 
> We talk about politics, censorship, the economy, music...  We talk about skiing..  Goofy stuff too... And some of the more engaging people from AZ post there..  Some people from the KMart board post there too..
> 
> It's really not that bad..



I've checked more than once, a handful of times I guess.  You can't deny that the alpinezone/bvibert bashing threads aren't or weren't the most active threads over there.  I don't really care what else is discussed there, I do not agree at all with the reason behind starting the site.  I can talk about all that I want to here, why would I go somewhere else, if I wanted to see bullshit political debates I'd go elsewhere (should I send Stephen over there to discuss politics with you?).  I'm just as entitled to have my opinion about andyzone as you do about me, or andy does about alpinezone, even if none of them are necessarily based on complete facts.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Sorry for overmoderating, but keep it over there please.


 

Eye, Eye Sir!  The Cap'n has spoken.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> This thread delivers! 192 posts in less than 12 hours?


No sh!t.  I picked a bad day not to be in the office.



St. Bear said:


> Did Greg accidently hit the SAP button?


I lol'd :lol:


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm just as entitled to have my opinion about andyzone as you do about me, or andy does about alpinezone, even if none of them are necessarily based on complete facts.



Indeed you are..  
So i say come to NS Zone and give the opinions...  and explain yourself in a place where you can say what you want to and not worry...  clear the air..  start from scratch...

or don't...  your choice - always...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> You guys have an odd definition of "fun." But, so be it.
> 
> A smelly freeheeling drummer and a lame-ass photographer walk into a bar.
> 
> You'd think one of them would have ducked...



I've been f'ing with people in the internet for a long time..  he's just one of many that have helped me pass the time until ski season beings...


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> The "Anyone see my lame ass pictures?" thread is epic.



You guys have mentioned maturity several times when discussing GSS. Kind of immature to take cheap shots at Andy's site, don't you think?

The site is definitely not all about AZ either. There have been some great political discussions, as well as ski talk, and other various discussions. Sure it could use some additional activity/members, but hopefully that will come with time. Personally, I like the unmoderated aproach, but anything beats an EXTREMELY subjective moderating policy. GSS was banned for making a poltitical comment in a political thread! Even if you want to argue that thread wasn't political, there are political discussions and comments on here all the time! Just last week there was a discussion about Les Otten running for governor. It sounds like Greg and the other moderators can say f**k, but Andy cannot. I could give several other examples as well. Different rules clearly apply to the AZ inner circle. I prefer an unmoderated approach, but consistency is key if you do choose to have moderated site.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Dude...    I called you a tool... sorry... but really... you've hardly been nice - even when met in person you barely said a word..  I get it..  I pissed off your friend Steven or whoever a million years ago in a heated political thread...
> 
> I don't care that my opinion holds any value to you... why would I?
> 
> I aint goin anywhere... So get used to me being around...



I don't even know Stephen, and I stayed out of the political bullshit, that's not for me.  

When we've met in person I said hi and didn't get more than a grunt back from you.  I don't talk much in person, ask anyone who actually knows me.  I never had any problem with you until recently, heck I even kinda looked up to you as someone who knew their stuff, even if you always seemed to have a chip on your shoulder towards me, and I have no idea why.  But whatever, you have a problem with me, I accept that.  

You've been an asshole towards me, and that's what you'll get in return, sorry Doug, it goes both ways.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Because that would be SO much worse than all the other things you say about me?  In case you haven't figured it out I'll spell it out for you; I don't give a flying fuck what you think about me, your opinions hold no value for me.
> 
> Congratulations on being brain washed by andy if you really think that andyzone wasn't started because of GSS. :lol:
> 
> ...



And this is the word according to beave, amen


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

I can only imagine the Moderator thread going on and whats been said.... 

At least we do it in public... And not in smokey rooms...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I can only imagine the Moderator thread going on and whats been said....
> 
> At least we do it in public... And not in smokey rooms...



Nothing wrong with smokey rooms D....


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't even know Stephen, and I stayed out of the political bullshit, that's not for me.
> 
> When we've met in person I said hi and didn't get more than a grunt back from you.  I don't talk much in person, ask anyone who actually knows me.  I never had any problem with you until recently, heck I even kinda looked up to you as someone who knew their stuff, even if you always seemed to have a chip on your shoulder towards me, and I have no idea why.  But whatever, you have a problem with me, I accept that.
> 
> You've been an asshole towards me, and that's what you'll get in return, sorry Doug, it goes both ways.



Well..  I said what i said Brian..  i can't take it back.   You've said shti too..  

But - you do have a lot of advocates so you can't be that bad.   Sometimes people just meet people at the wrong time and place..  it happens...

There are people i consider to be close friends now that started as enemies then..  it happens...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Indeed you are..
> So i say come to NS Zone and give the opinions...  and explain yourself in a place where you can say what you want to and not worry...  clear the air..  start from scratch...
> 
> or don't...  your choice - always...



Yeah, I want to go hang out at a place that's completely hostile towards me.  Go back and read the shit that you and others have said about me (and my wife) personally and tell me that you'd want to hang out there if it was you.  I don't need to explain myself to andyzone, not worth my time.

If you guys are so big on no moderation and free speech and all that why not just go hang out on TGR, they have all that you claim to love about andyzone, and more.


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nothing wrong with smokey rooms D....



But there _is_ something wrong with doin it in public.  I know, cause I saw a couple people get arrested for doin it in public.

And I'm pretty sure he also got the clap too.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, I want to go hang out at a place that's completely hostile towards me.  Go back and read the shit that you and others have said about me personally and tell me that you'd want to hang out there if it was you.  I don't need to explain myself to andyzone, not worth my time.
> 
> If you guys are so big on no moderation and free speech and all that why not just go hang out on TGR, they have all that you claim to love about andyzone, and more.



I will personally tell anyone that listens to be cool and let you say what you need to say..
i will not say anything hostile to you..

come on...  you going to carry this grudge forever?

oh and...
I'm not cool enough for TGR...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nothing wrong with smokey rooms D....



i bet some of these posts come from smokey rooms...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> i bet some of these posts come from smokey rooms...



only the entertaining ones...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I can only imagine the Moderator thread going on and whats been said....
> 
> At least we do it in public... And not in smokey rooms...



All that's been discussed in the moderator forum are the reported posts on this subject, but I won't say who reported posts, you know who you are.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> i bet some of these posts come from smokey rooms...


I don't really like posting on the computer after visiting a smokey room.  I don't know why, but that's just me.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I will personally tell anyone that listens to be cool and let you say what you need to say..
> i will not say anything hostile to you..
> 
> come on...  you going to carry this grudge forever?
> ...



I've already said what I need to say here.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> You guys have mentioned maturity several times when discussing GSS. Kind of immature to take cheap shots at Andy's site, don't you think?



Perhaps you're right.



Riverskier said:


> The site is definitely not all about AZ either. There have been some great political discussions, as well as ski talk, and other various discussions. Sure it could use some additional activity/members, but hopefully that will come with time. Personally, I like the unmoderated aproach, but anything beats an EXTREMELY subjective moderating policy. GSS was banned for making a poltitical comment in a political thread! Even if you want to argue that thread wasn't political, there are political discussions and comments on here all the time! Just last week there was a discussion about Les Otten running for governor. It sounds like Greg and the other moderators can say f**k, but Andy cannot. I could give several other examples as well. Different rules clearly apply to the AZ inner circle. I prefer an unmoderated approach, but consistency is key if you do choose to have moderated site.



I gotta stop getting sucked into explaining myself, cuz no matter what I'm still the bad guy, but:

(1) GSS was not banned solely for his final comment. In fact, it wasn't even the opinion that he was trying present, but rather his tastelessness in using a thread where people were describing their feeling about the event, and in a way minimizing what the thread was supposed to be. He probably didn't even know he was on a "one more chance" leash. Actually, he should have because he received a lot of "final warnings". Eventually, we have to follow through, or we look like chumps, just like we do if we don't try to defend ourselves when the anti-establishment/overmoderation crowd gets fired up.

(2) I don't remember scolding Andy for using the F-bomb. Not saying it didn't happen, but I'm not about to look through all my PMs to confirm or deny. The bottom line is we've let numerous curses slide, and not just by me or the mods. I don't make a habit of it, and I threw some in here to emphasize my disappointment with those who like to bring up the GSS thing. Anyway, I apparently need to be more careful, or you guys will jump right on it to toot the subjective overmoderation horn.

(3) I would argue there is less of an inner circle, and more of a smaller "outer circle".


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> All that's been discussed in the moderator forum are the reported posts on this subject, but I won't say who reported posts, you know who you are.



i totally hit that button - you know it...  It's my zipper line to greg...   

So how do you generally discuss issues that effect the board if not on the board..?

the decision to ban GSS wasn't public...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've already said what I need to say here.



cool...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Perhaps you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta stop getting sucked into explaining myself, cuz no matter what I'm still the bad guy,



i disagree...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I've been f'ing with people in the internet for a long time.. he's just one of many that have helped me pass the time until ski season beings...


 
You give yourself to much credit "oh, great one".


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> i disagree...


I agree with dmc's disagreement.  I don't think Greg's a bad guy...but who cares what I think?


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> You give yourself to much credit "oh, great one".



wow - you really got me on that one... how will i survive..  :roll:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> wow - you really got me on that one... how will i survive.. :roll:


 

More lames ass pics,  I guess.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> More lames ass pics,  I guess.



wow... that one really hurt... look the ass is in the air..  oh my god... how will the day go on for me...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> At least we do it in public... And not in smokey rooms...



Yeah! Like creating a forum that only members have access to. No one would do that! Or post anything about Sundown in a forum like that...... Open and honest right? 


:wink:


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Yeah! Like creating a forum that only members have access to. No one would do that! Or post anything about Sundown in a forum like that...... Open and honest right?
> 
> 
> :wink:



Nobody posts in the private forum... anything anybody heard was in public..
For real...

Otherwise - how did Brian read it?


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> All that's been discussed in the moderator forum are the reported posts on this subject, but I won't say who reported posts, you know who you are.



People really click those things?  I figured they were there for posterity sake, like nipples on a man.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> People really click those things?  I figured they were there for posterity sake, like nipples on a man.



No - they are like using the pope to talk to god...  they are a god button..


----------



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2009)

The following is an e-mail sent to you by an administrator of "NS CHAT / NS
SKI CHAT". If this message is spam, contains abusive or other comments you
find offensive please contact the webmaster of the board at the following
address:

admin@noshitzone.com

Include this full e-mail (particularly the headers). 

Message sent to you follows:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Noshitchat has been up for about 5 weeks, in that time I think it's done
pretty good. 

* We've allowed freedom of expression
* Allowed political discussions.
* Had some disagreements between members
* And still survive, no riots or murders.

Funny how you can limit moderation and not have folks kill themselves for
this I thank our active member. 

I have also notices that there have been quite a few folks that joined
initially and just never came back. To you I say, if you don't like it,
fine. If you just forgot about us, try it again, you may be surprised.
Presently you can reach us at the following URLs:

http://www.noshitzone.com
http://www.noshitchat.com
http://www.noshitskichat.com
http://www.nschat.net
http://www.nsskichat.com
http://www.nsskiforum.com

I have also added links to our forum at http://www.northeastskiclub.com and
http://www.northeastskier.com. 

So, if you haven't been around in awhile, check us out.


-- 
Thanks, The Management


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

I still don't know why he sent that out...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2009)

i know why.

because he's an attention whore.  

and i say that with warm affection, not bitter hatred.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> The following is an e-mail sent to you by an administrator of "NS CHAT / NS
> SKI CHAT". If this message is spam, contains abusive or other comments you
> find offensive please contact the webmaster of the board at the following
> address:
> ...


 

This is the last straw.  I have had it.  I am leaving this lame ass's ass thread.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Everybody is welcome.  Thank you very much.  The knockout punch.


This from Page 18
Where is it now?  



dmc said:


> And you guys think GSS acts childish?!?!?
> 
> i'm done with this game...   Can't contribute when I'm being dogged...


DMC, this also from page 18.......
You obviously can't be trusted at your word.


To all who think AZ is lame and the other site is so amazing........no one is stopping you from leaving here.
I'm inclined to ask.......If I promise to miss you, will you go away?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow - 28 pages in 9 hours!  Make that 29.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> This from Page 18
> Where is it now?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm done with his(PUCKIT)  game...  Every time i tried to say something he posted some lame ass picture...  It pisses me off...  And according to the moderators it's ok to be pissed off and challenge a post so I'm cool there...  

So...
WTF is your issue?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'm done with his(PUCKIT) game... Every time i tried to say something he posted some lame ass picture... It pisses me off... And according to the moderators it's ok to be pissed off and challenge a post so I'm cool there...
> 
> So...
> WTF is your issue?


 


God darn it. Get it right Puck It!!!!!

WTF is your issue. Can't take a joke. You were not making any point and I was trying to bring a little brevity before it got out of hand. She is asking a simple question and you are being an ass oops another pic.







Look into the mirror DMC, what do you see? You obviously could not ignore me. like you said.  I'm cool too, dude.  Obviously you are not.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Like I said Trekchick ....  this guy just dogs me...  it's very annoying.. but.. it's the price of internet fame and having fans...    Some people would even enjoy it...



Puck it said:


> God darn it. Get it right Puck It!!!!!
> 
> WTF is your issue. Can't take a joke. You were not making any point and I was trying to bring a little brevity before it got out of hand. She is asking a simple question and you are being an ass oops another pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Like I said Trekchick .... this guy just dogs me... it's very annoying.. but.. it's the price of internet fame and having fans... Some people would even enjoy it...


 


NOT!  You started it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2009)

I think pUCK iT would like this thread:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/25821-picture-association-thread.html


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I think pUCK iT would like this thread:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/25821-picture-association-thread.html


 

Can't anybody get it right!!!!!! ARRRRRRGGGGHHH!!!! It is Puck It! 






This DMC et al picture association is working just fine.  For your avatar.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> This DMC et al picture association is working just fine.  For your avatar.



I turned off avatars... I could care less....


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I turned off avatars... I could care less....


 
Clueless!!! It was for Wa-Loaf's avatar wording. It is not all about you!.. Even though you think so.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2009)

Closing out the thread.  Booya.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

wow.  Lots of stuff got aired out today.

I guess its good to air things that folks have been keeping inside.  Healthy.

Maybe it'll do some good in terms of participants living a calmer existence.  Thats a good thing.

The best thing (as has been said before) would be if it FREAKIN DUMPED and we could all anjoy a nice pow day together!!!

Thats what I wish for anyway...  Remember halloween 05?


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> wow.  Lots of stuff got aired out today.
> 
> I guess its good to air things that folks have been keeping inside.  Healthy.
> 
> ...


I went for a run. I know I feel better now.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

severine said:


> I went for a run. I know I feel better now.



Thats awesome!

I went to the indoor roller skating rink with the kids and stayed out there lapping for 2 hours.  I feel the knees, same sort of feeling as I get when I 1st get out on skis.  Should do that once a week over the summer...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> wow.  Lots of stuff got aired out today.
> 
> I guess its good to air things that folks have been keeping inside.  Healthy.
> 
> ...



Thank you Dr. Dork :beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 4, 2009)

Dang, dang, dang----I really need to log on Tuesday's


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 4, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Dang, dang, dang----I really need to log on Tuesday's



We keep this up, we may have to institute "Train Wreck Tuesdays"


----------



## Madroch (Nov 4, 2009)

Tuesdays can be junior high school day from now on.  The rest of us can simply talk skiing Wed through Mon.  As it is Wed., lets move on.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 4, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> We keep this up, we may have to institute "Train Wreck Tuesdays"



Damn that was funny---I miss all the good stuff


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2009)

It thought this was finished!


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Tuesdays can be junior high school day from now on.  The rest of us can simply talk skiing Wed through Mon.  As it is Wed., lets move on.



Tuesday is - if you don't like a thread then don't open it day...

We move on when it happens not when you say so...


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 4, 2009)

what is is about Tuesday?  Columbine, 9/11...  I don't get it.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't like Monday's


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> what is is about Tuesday?  Columbine, 9/11...  I don't get it.



I was born on a Tuesday...  

But seriously - whats the big deal.... People can't handle heated discussion thats only occurring in 2 threads?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 4, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I don't like Monday's



No politics!!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I don't like Monday's


 
Great Song!!!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> No politics!!



I apologize, I truly did not mean that as a political statement. I just don't like Monday's is all that I meant.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 4, 2009)

dmc said:


> Tuesday is - if you don't like a thread then don't open it day...
> 
> We move on when it happens not when you say so...



I obviously don't mind the thread, I posted in it- twice now.  Woops...


----------



## Marc (Nov 4, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I apologize, I truly did not mean that as a political statement. I just don't like Monday's is all that I meant.



Heh heh heh, Andy's got a case of the Mondays.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> Heh heh heh, Andy's got a case of the Mondays.



I do however like glue.


----------



## Paul (Nov 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> Heh heh heh, Andy's got a case of the Mondays.



Give him back his stapler, he'll be fine.


----------

